# 'Insteada' Officially back for 2013



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

Where is this located and what is the entry fee??


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Details to follow but entry should be in the $30 range for award shooters and Open money shooters around $75. The shoot is held at the Lancaster Archery Club just outside of Willow Street Pa, same location as 2010 and 2011.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> Details to follow but entry should be in the $30 range for award shooters and Open money shooters around $75. The shoot is held at the Lancaster Archery Club just outside of Willow Street Pa, same location as 2010 and 2011.


did you get levi's (head of mafia) approval for this and is he getting his cut. lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I would vote for no animal round....you could do a team novelty type shoot on Sat afternoon "Insteda" the animal which would be more fun. :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

like the idea of team novelty shoot but like the animal round too.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Maybe Levi will stop for his envelope during the shoot??!!
Our problem with the animal round is that we usually DO NOT have enough shooters to ask each group to hang them after the Hunter round and pulling everyone off the course is a pain too. We did it last time and everyone seemed to take it in stride!! I had another idea about adding a bonus dot in the 4 ring that would either help you gain ground or loose it  Sort of like the 14 spot on a ASA 3-D target. You either would get a 6 or a 4 for that arrow?????? I would do this during the Hunter round on Sunday.
Yes Hornet, I would like to hold a novelity shoot after Saturday's round and before we hit the links


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> Maybe Levi will stop for his envelope during the shoot??!!
> Our problem with the animal round is that we usually DO NOT have enough shooters to ask each group to hang them after the Hunter round and pulling everyone off the course is a pain too. We did it last time and everyone seemed to take it in stride!! I had another idea about adding a bonus dot in the 4 ring that would either help you gain ground or loose it  Sort of like the 14 spot on a ASA 3-D target. You either would get a 6 or a 4 for that arrow?????? I would do this during the Hunter round on Sunday.
> Yes Hornet, I would like to hold a novelity shoot after Saturday's round and before we hit the links


I like that idea.


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

RatherBArchery said:


> Maybe Levi will stop for his envelope during the shoot??!!
> Our problem with the animal round is that we usually DO NOT have enough shooters to ask each group to hang them after the Hunter round and pulling everyone off the course is a pain too. We did it last time and everyone seemed to take it in stride!! I had another idea about adding a bonus dot in the 4 ring that would either help you gain ground or loose it  Sort of like the 14 spot on a ASA 3-D target. You either would get a 6 or a 4 for that arrow?????? I would do this during the Hunter round on Sunday.
> Yes Hornet, I would like to hold a novelity shoot after Saturday's round and before we hit the links


Sounds fun but put it splitting the three four line so you could get a three four or six


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

I may try to make this shoot. I was planning on doing at least one big field shoot this year and probably can't swing going to Outdoor Nationals.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres an thought if you do a novelty, it called a blind partner shoot....shoot your score then put all the cards in a hat, pull two card at a time, there the partners....
Add their scores up an thats a fun way to to see who's the top teams!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Count the X as a 6.......I like that idea better then the bonus dot. I know other then maybe on a bunny or 15 or 20 I ain't shooting at a bonus dot on that course :chortle:...actually I ain't shooting at them on that one bunny for sure. Take my 20 and run :chortle:

But the X as a 6...now that makes me lick my chops :wink: I know X Hunter would like that as well.....I would have moved up the leader board SEVERAL places last time with the X counted as a 6...:zip:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

I'd go just to shoot the novelty shoot. .. if I'm paired with HORNET. Seemed to workout for me before. .lol


Brown Hornet said:


> I would vote for no animal round....you could do a team novelty type shoot on Sat afternoon "Insteda" the animal which would be more fun. :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hammer X said:


> I'd go just to shoot the novelty shoot. .. if I'm paired with HORNET. Seemed to workout for me before. .lol


:chortle: Yes it did.....seems they thought sticking two Joes together would just lead to a ProAm donation.... they underestimated the power of trash talk and two stone cold guys from Va :wink:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Id do a novelty shoot on Saturday... I seem to remember once before last year at the Hill where a midwesterner came and showed the east coasters how to shoot at long distances.... :shade:



B~:darkbeer:


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I have no problem with the animal round, which for most people is like shooting at bonus dots. If the decision is made to not have an animal round, I like the idea of giving a bonus point for Xs during one of the rounds rather than adding a bonus dot in the 4-ring. I agree with Hornet, too many tough targets on that range to roll the dice and go after bonus points. Also, the "blind partner" teaming arrangement is a lot of fun, I have done that before.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Nix on the bonus dot. The idea behind the animal doin is to pick up points, not drop. I you miss the dot by 3"'s most times it's still a 20. On a hunter face it could be really nasty. Count the X's as 6, but I'm gonna break some of Dougie's arrows...LOL!! Heck, I'd settle for the next size smaller face at distances, like to 50ydr on the 80, or a bunny target at 30yds!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Forgot about using the X as a 6, like that idea!!! Yeah maybe just do that on Saturday so it doesnt delay the score tally on Sunday afternoon. Definately doing something on the range after Saturday's round, save up your money and come play


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Brad, I think that was luck at the Hill. You will have to come back next year and do it again to make it official. Or show up at the "insteada" and see how these East Coast shooters fair.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

willieM said:


> Brad, I think that was luck at the Hill. You will have to come back next year and do it again to make it official. Or show up at the "insteada" and see how these East Coast shooters fair.


What he doesn't know is only about 4 people care about shooting that thing after about 2 ends :chortle: he was shooting against himself. 

Even more so last year...I would much rather sit in the shade with a beer when it's 105 outside. :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> What he doesn't know is only about 4 people care about shooting that thing after about 2 ends :chortle: he was shooting against himself.
> 
> Even more so last year...I would much rather sit in the shade with a beer when it's 105 outside. :wink:
> 
> ...


Hey dont take it away from me now.... I have few things in life I can be proud of.... 

B~:darkbeer:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Been thinking this over and if we do the X=6 deal that should take place on Sunday??!! If I would do it on Saturday instead it would be VERY difficult to catch up to the leaders and might cause some to head home after 1 day of shooting??? That stinks for pairing purposes on Sunday. Thoughts??


----------



## MEM (Jul 9, 2010)

Call me old fashion, but I like the regular scoring. I hope the shoot is a success.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I personally wouldn't care which way you do it....regular scoring...scoring the X as a 6 on Sunday....or scoring it as a 6 both days. 

If I had a choice when it came to counting Xs....I say do it both days. Otherwise it would be like counting 12s only on Sunday at an ASA event....or only counting Xs as an 11 on Sunday at LAS. Pick one and run with it. It's your shoot :wink:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We will decide very soon but I like the idea of being able to catch up to the first place shooter on Sunday by shooting more X's than he does


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

RatherBArchery said:


> We will decide very soon but I like the idea of being able to catch up to the first place shooter on Sunday by shooting more X's than he does


Not trying to be a downer here, but what do you think got you behind to start with?? :chortle:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

True spoon but remember.... A bad day of shooting is way better than a good day at work


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

THAT was NEVER in question. :thumb:


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm loving the idea of an Insteada shoot in Lancaster.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Bring a crew down from NY, would be glad to have you!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

me and the wife will be there for the weekend


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

There is a good chance I will wear my red Lancaster Archery Club 'Insteada' tee shirt at PSAA Indoor States, if you see me introduce yourself PLEASE treeman.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> There is a good chance I will wear my red Lancaster Archery Club 'Insteada' tee shirt at PSAA Indoor States, if you see me introduce yourself PLEASE treeman.


definitely will do that


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Have printed flyers with some general info on the 'Insteada', will have someone post it for me soon.


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

Here is the fly with the general information.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks little buddy...... Saying that in my best skipper voice  did I just age myself??


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

Where do I send my money? Or do you just show up and pay?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Tom1953 said:


> Where do I send my money? Or do you just show up and pay?


This will be a pre registration event so that our guys can set up the pairings ahead of time. This was just meant to be an announcement that we are holding this shoot again, registration packets will be out by spring. Thanks for asking!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> This will be a pre registration event so that our guys can set up the pairings ahead of time. This was just meant to be an announcement that we are holding this shoot again, registration packets will be out by spring. Thanks for asking!!


So if we shot it last time we will get a pre reg pack? Good stuff if that's the plan. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I plan to email them if I have your addy, and I have yours  
PM with your email address if you would like a copy once these are ready.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's kind of what I was thinking you would do. 

Easier to do and save the club some money and a lot of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking you would do.
> 
> Easier to do and save the club some money and a lot of time.
> 
> ...


If your talking about the animal round it is not about saving the club $$$ but more putting up the animal faces after the Field round is shot. If I knew I could fill the whole course with 3 per target I would do it and ask each group to change faces after there last end of field, but that is not likely. Wish it was a problem, would love to see it happen!! I think we can have just as much fun with the Novelty shoot!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No I was talking about the work and cost of mailing everything out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah,that too


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Have been discussing a couple improvements for the course this year. Nothing serious but should make it better.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> Have been discussing a couple improvements for the course this year. Nothing serious but should make it better.


me and the wife and nanos are ready for field at least we are starting to get some warmer weather


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> Have been discussing a couple improvements for the course this year. Nothing serious but should make it better.


Sweet....so your getting rid of that dag on bunny target. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sweet....so your getting rid of that dag on bunny target.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking we shoould bringing a truck load of dirt in to make the angle a bit more on that one, it is not quite steep enough.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Like that target they shoot over seas that is straight up :shade:
That target is not going anywhere


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

crag said:


> I was thinking we shoould bringing a truck load of dirt in to make the angle a bit more on that one, it is not quite steep enough.


How in the world would we get a truck back there?? Maybe if Rummy was driving it


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Make the bunny a 15 and the 15 a bunny...maybe even get the current 15 even steeper uphill!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

crag said:


> I was thinking we shoould bringing a truck load of dirt in to make the angle a bit more on that one, it is not quite steep enough.





RatherBArchery said:


> Like that target they shoot over seas that is straight up :shade:
> That target is not going anywhere


That would work....just fix the damn footing :chortle:



archerpap said:


> Make the bunny a 15 and the 15 a bunny...maybe even get the current 15 even steeper uphill!!!


That would be good also. :thumb:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Got to keep it difficult, flat footing would make it too easy!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That target will never be easy....Jarlicker has probably the toughest bunny on the east coast and the footing is fine on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Started working on the field course today until it got ugly out.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Laid out the new target, should prove to be a tough shot??!! We will see  Oh, I am not saying which one I am talking about


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just make sure to put the right target on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

And take away the challenge 


Brown Hornet said:


> Just make sure to put the right target on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I was planning on starting the new target this week but mother nature had another idea. Not saying which one is getting a face lift BUT, it will be more challenging at the new location!!! Hope your back isn't sore and you are not too tired when you reach this target to shoot a 20


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

I don't care how you score the arrows I will be there to have a good time and shoot a lot of arrows. East Coast archers know how to have a good time and shoot great scores.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Always enjoy meeting new folks and seeing ones I already know, isn't that what it is all about anyway???!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

VERY CLOSE to having the registration packet ready!!! Alot of interest from New Jersey right now:thumbs_up
Hope to get a good crowd from all the surrounding states!! Hopefully syrup will flow down hill too


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Get those registration packet requests in, should start emailing them later in the week.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Put Lancaster Archery Club down as a sponsor!! Thanks Rob and crew!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Put Lancaster Archery Club down as a sponsor!! Thanks Rob and crew!!


CONGRATS ON THAT ONE! :thumbs_up


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Rob has always supported this shoot!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

More work going into the course tonight!! Send PM's for registration packets.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Just finished the new set of steps to our target #28, these are a whole lot better!!! Now if I could raise the target butt by 3-4 feet


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Listen buster....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Finish your sentence


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Whats the deal with this target #28 you speak of...? It cant be any worse than the abuse I took at the Hill last summer. I still hurt from that climb... lol thanks for dragging me up there Hornet... :darkbeer:

B~


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That target is only slightly uphill, I would like to change that..........and make it steeper


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The course is much easier walking...and not as much up and down target wise. But it isn't a walk in the park target wise either :wink:


As for the target....you can raise it as much as you want. I love shooting uphill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Would love to shoot that 11 yarder in the back off a platform, make it straight down


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> Would love to shoot that 11 yarder in the back off a platform, make it straight down


Is that the bunny with the jacked up footing? Or the other one that's spread out left to right? A platform on either would be a blessing lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The fan bunny up top has good footing, can not say that for the one on the back half  Bring an army shovel this year........and fly swatter.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> The course is much easier walking...and not as much up and down target wise. But it isn't a walk in the park target wise either :wink:
> 
> 
> As for the target....you can raise it as much as you want. I love shooting uphill.
> ...


Sounds a little closer to my kinda shooting. None of that mountain shooting I did last year... lol!

You gonna go to this one Hornet? Im trying to figure out what my summer looks like, and id be cool to meet up with some familiar faces...

B~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> Sounds a little closer to my kinda shooting. None of that mountain shooting I did last year... lol!
> 
> You gonna go to this one Hornet? Im trying to figure out what my summer looks like, and id be cool to meet up with some familiar faces...
> 
> B~


More then likely..Spoon and I were talking about coming up for this one "Insteada" the Hill this year. 

The course is very challenging but you won't get worn out walking up the little thing you called a mountain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> The fan bunny up top has good footing, can not say that for the one on the back half  Bring an army shovel this year........and fly swatter.


Oh I know....I just figured if you built a platform for that one we wouldn't be shooting at a dot the size of a pencil when your out on the far stake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> More then likely..Spoon and I were talking about coming up for this one "Insteada" the Hill this year.
> 
> The course is very challenging but you won't get worn out walking up the little thing you called a mountain.
> 
> ...


If you guys are gonna go, I'll try and make it too... Though it'll all depend with the new baby... Lol.

And I'm glad the course is not as big as that 'little' mountain. I was gonna invite you guys out here sometime to shoot, but it seems our courses might bore you to death... Lol

B~


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brad HT said:


> If you guys are gonna go, I'll try and make it too... Though it'll all depend with the new baby... Lol.
> 
> And I'm glad the course is not as big as that 'little' mountain. I was gonna invite you guys out here sometime to shoot, but it seems our courses might bore you to death... Lol
> 
> ...


So you must be saying your courses are like your hockey team. That would really be bad


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> So you must be saying your courses are like your hockey team. That would really be bad


Our courses like our our hockey team? Flat!?

Clearly you don't know who won the presidents trophy...;-)

I hope your not a flyers fan... Lol

B~


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brad HT said:


> Our courses like our our hockey team? Flat!?
> 
> Clearly you don't know who won the presidents trophy...;-)
> 
> ...


Not a chance on that. Pens all the way:shade:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Fair enough... I respect you so much more. Pens are my favorite east coast team.
If there's any justice in this world it'll be a pens hawks finals...
B~


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Enough talk about hockey get your butts to the Insteada and let's have some fun this year!! First person to register is from the Garden State!! Just got confirmation from Carter that they are sending an item for some lucky shooter. Add them to the growing list. LAS was first on board and DCAP was a close second. This is the fun part of running a shoot!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brad HT said:


> Fair enough... I respect you so much more. Pens are my favorite east coast team.
> If there's any justice in this world it'll be a pens hawks finals...
> B~
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't mind seeing that be the finals


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> Enough talk about hockey get your butts to the Insteada and let's have some fun this year!! First person to register is from the Garden State!! Just got confirmation from Carter that they are sending an item for some lucky shooter. Add them to the growing list. LAS was first on board and DCAP was a close second. This is the fun part of running a shoot!!!


Oh you settle down it playoff time and we have plenty of time before the insteada. Once the new bow coms I will start getting fired up about it. Good to see dcap supporting it


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Saw a 55 posted on our course this weekend, that is some good shooting!!! We hosted a local league shoot this past weekend. I didn't see all the scores but suspect that will be the highest!?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Getting a GOOD response from manufacturers for door prize donations, the following are on board:
W.R. Custom Bowstrings, Dead Center Archery Products, BCY, Lancaster Archery Supply and HHA so far. VERY EXCITING!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The donation from HHA Sports just arrived  THANKS Chris!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, who plans on coming this year??? A couple course changes are happening in the next two weeks!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, who plans on coming this year??? A couple course changes are happening in the next two weeks!!


me and the wife


----------



## dj102399 (Mar 13, 2011)

I will be there



RatherBArchery said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, who plans on coming this year??? A couple course changes are happening in the next two weeks!!


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, who plans on coming this year??? A couple course changes are happening in the next two weeks!!


I think I will come again this year? :behindsof


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

You better show up crag, gotta get yo crispies back from last year:icon_king:


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> You better show up crag, gotta get yo crispies back from last year:icon_king:


I will be there and I will get the crispy back :shade:


----------

